

Show HN: My weekend Project - Almost Flat UI Theme - websymphony
http://websymphony.net/almost-flat-ui/

======
proexploit
Really nice. I'd remove the hover effect from the disabled button style
though. You want to communicate with the user that the item is not activated
and having a hover just makes it a light colored button.

------
cmwelsh
Nice work! I like it.

One small bug: on the iPhone Google Chrome view of the green button group,
there is a strange difference in appearance when compared to the rendering in
desktop Google Chrome. <http://i.imgur.com/KBCepbX.png>

~~~
websymphony
Thank you, yea that does look odd. Will fix it.

------
jamesjporter
Wow looks great! One little piece of advice: the "disabled" button doesn't
look quite inactive enough to me; if I saw it on a webpage I might try to
click on it. Maybe make it a bit lighter/more transparent?

~~~
websymphony
Thank you! Good suggestion, will do.

------
eclipticplane
I know you can't control the colors used by whoever uses your theme, but
please consider offering _fewer_ / _more distinct_ colors. R/g colorblindness
affects around 5-10% of males depending on region, which depending on your
market, can be a huge subset. The default colors you're offering, if used
together, are not distinct enough to be told apart. [1] This is not an easy
problem to "fix", however, but generally limiting the number of colors and
trying to make sure they are outside of the most common color blindness ranges
[2].

Of course, the onus is on the designer using your templates; not you, but I
always feel this information is relevant when discussing design themes.

[1] <http://imgur.com/a/CuDiw>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_blindness#Epidemiology>

------
yesimahuman
It wasn't immediately clear, but this is for the Foundation framework. It
looks great, nice work!

~~~
websymphony
Thank you. Added that in the header now.

------
antoniuschan99
Amit you are very talented. Thank you for this!

Check out an app I'm working on. I think you'll like it.

<http://kokonautlabs.wordpress.com/2013/03/25/my-app/>

~~~
antoniuschan99
Also check out his app HipCV. It literally took me 20 seconds to turn my
linkedin resume into a really really good resume lol.

Check it out:

[https://hipcv.com/antonchan/r/linkedin-imported-resume-
march...](https://hipcv.com/antonchan/r/linkedin-imported-resume-
march-25-2013)

~~~
websymphony
I am glad HipCV was useful for you.

------
jokeofweek
Looks great! Just a small typo: "You can also you <em> to italicize your
words."

~~~
websymphony
Thanks! Fixed it.

------
anonfunction
Apart from the logo, it's not doing it for me. That's not very helpful though
so here's my one suggestion: the button hover state isn't very well
distinguished form the regular button.

------
33degrees
Nice! A couple of comments though

1) The separators in the top bar are a bit too 3d to fit with the rest 2) The
button borders are not dark enough in the button groups

------
muxxa
The buttons would be great with a separate :active style which reinforces that
they are bona fide functioning buttons with some extra 3D on the mousedown.

------
hnriot
I don't see any design here, it's just change a few colors that don't go
together. My opinion, you should have gone surfing.

------
huhtenberg
So now we have trivial UI themes floating in the top half of the Hacker News
front page. Lovely, just lovely.

------
ummjackson
Is anyone else sick of fedoras?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Nope, Fedoras are timeless.

<http://meninfedoras.tumblr.com/>

~~~
rhdoenges
Sorry, thought you said <http://fedorasofokc.tumblr.com/>

------
drivebyacct2
Foundation is already as flat as it gets... Is the red supposed to be orange
and the green a teal color :S ?

The list bullets/numbers are too far left, out of alignment with the header. I
really don't think the colors go together well, I hate to make such a
subjective comment but I can't get over it...

Check out the Foundation docs, I don't really get what all is modified here
beyond the colors: <http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/alert-
boxes.html> I suppose there are a _few_ places that there is an extra contrast
color that adds a bit of dimension to the buttom/form elements that could go
to match "Flat" better, but otherwise...

~~~
tricolon
Regarding the list bullets and numbers: this style is known as hanging
punctuation [1] and is "classically correct".

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanging_punctuation>

------
martinced
It's nice but the dropdown selection suffers from the common issue that Amazon
solved using "fuzzier" mouse tracking. Trying to get to the last dropdown box
on this "Almost Flat UI" is hard: as soon as you're one or two pixels off
everything disappears.

